
Fifty years frozen: The world’s first cryonically preserved human - my_first_acct
https://qz.com/883524/fifty-years-frozen-the-worlds-first-cryonically-preserved-humans-disturbing-journey-to-immortality/
======
Cozumel
Maybe they won't ever be able to be unfrozen but they could be cloned! The
technology for that seems to be advancing much more rapidly.

